

An appeal for security for the ordinary developer - tijs
http://erik.io/blog/2013/12/15/appeal-for-security-for-the-ordinary-developer/

======
lvh
I absolutely agree with everything in this post :)

I think a lot of the current approach to infosec and cryptography makes most
rank-and-file programmers feel like they shouldn't bother because they'll get
it wrong anyway. Unfortunately that just means more harebrained schemes, not
less.

My own humble contribution to this cause looks more at the issue from a pure
cryptographic point of view than a more general information security point of
view. My PyCon 2013 talk is available for anyone to see (thanks, PyCon!), and
is a very high level blitz through what it takes to get a TLS connection set
up:
[http://pyvideo.org/video/1778/crypto-101](http://pyvideo.org/video/1778/crypto-101).
I'm currently trying to turn that into a book.

------
aayushranaut
Yeah, there should be more tutorials and articles out there for helping new
developer learn more about security, I find it amusing that school haven't
added secure programming as one of their subjects and thats why it is often
neglected by new developers.

PS: Tweet word count is 140 ;)

